# Reverse sear lamb loin chops?



## billhilla

I found some lamb loin chops at the store and they looked delicious.  I am thinking about smoking them at 225 until IT gets to about 150 and then searing them on my grill.  Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## snorkelinggirl

I haven't smoked and reverse-seared lamb chops before, but we have grilled lamb chops many times. IMHO, an IT of 150 deg for lamb is overcooked and will lead to tough and dry lamb. I know that IT is mostly a matter of personal preference, but unless you have an aversion to pink meat, I think you'd be better off smoking to an IT of 110-120 deg, then searing to get you to medium-rare. Searing time will depend on how thick your lamb chops are.  Lamb is usually pretty fatty, so keep an eye out for flare-ups while you sear.

Good luck, and let us know how they come out.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have to agree with the Young Lady. Excellent advice!...JJ


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have to agree with the Young Lady. Excellent advice!...JJ


Thank you Chef!

I'm always a little nervous to give advice, in case in turns out I've been cooking something wrong all along. Reassuring to get your seal of approval!


----------



## billhilla

Thank you for the advice, I have no problem with pink or medium rare meat.  That is why
I love this website!

I'll pull them at 110 and sear them after that.

I'll take pics also but had a little problem last time getting the pics up with the commentary


----------



## billhilla

image.jpg



__ billhilla
__ Apr 13, 2013





[/B]

Here is what I am starting with...lamb loin chops


----------



## billhilla

image.jpg



__ billhilla
__ Apr 13, 2013





idth/200/height/400[/IMG]

Seasoned up and ready for the smoker


----------



## billhilla

image.jpg



__ billhilla
__ Apr 13, 2013






Smoker is ready to go with the AMMPS rolling


----------



## billhilla

image.jpg



__ billhilla
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## billhilla

image.jpg



__ billhilla
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## billhilla

image.jpg



__ billhilla
__ Apr 13, 2013






The finished product was delicious!


----------



## seenred

Looks like it turned out great!  Nice job...


----------



## snorkelinggirl

They look great!  What IT did you end up taking them too?  Just curious.

Clarissa


----------



## billhilla

I was going to pull them between 110 - 120, but my wife wanted to walk around the lake.  When I got back they were are 134, but I seared them and they were great! 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## snorkelinggirl

billhilla said:


> I was going to pull them between 110 - 120, but my wife wanted to walk around the lake. When I got back they were are 134, but I seared them and they were great!
> 
> Thanks for your input!


Yay!  Glad that they worked out for you. Have a great night!

Clarissa


----------



## tritowner

That lamb looks great!  I am smoking lamb tomorrow for the first time tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------

